# How much did you spend on your lighting system.....



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You know the question. 

Also if you care to post how much per gallon you spent on the lighting.

Note you can select multiple choices.


----------



## jmelnek (Dec 20, 2004)

I bought a 36" 96w coralife fixture for around $82.00 shipped. So over a 46g bowfront tank it costs around $1.79 per gallon. It could have been cheaper but I was more into buying it now that build one.


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

2 regular fluorescence units from home depot + the materials to make a ghetto open hood = about 1.75/gallon or just over 2.00 after I over drove one of the units. I estimated a total of about 200 watts after overdriving one, for just under 4 watts per gallon.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 16, 2006)

£4 per gallon for me
£80 for a 20gal tank


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

Two Coralife T-5 dual-tube fixtures -- total watts = 72 over 29 gallons.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Well, a 4x55 AHS bright kit at $125 and guesstimating about $75 on building the hood (oak molding and oak ply, stain, glue, etc.,) about another $75 on the bulbs (taking shipping into account — 4 GE 9325Ks at about $15 apiece) makes it around $275 and an even $5.00 per gallon.

One of the main things keeping me away from looking into reefkeeping (which I find ingriguing) more is that I don't want to drop another $1000 on lighting!


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

If you care to count me in...I've gotten insane deal by western standards...

-Tank #1 : 2.3W/gal (610W over 260 gal)
3 x 150W shop metal halide = @ $ 40 ----> $ 120
4 x 40W T12 jebo fixture = @ $ 35 ------> $ 70
------ +
 $ 190

-Tank #2 : 2.2W/gal (570W over 260 gal)
3 x 150W shop metal halide = @42 -----> $ 126
4 x 30W T5 dymax fixture = @ 50 ------> $ 50
------- +
$ 176
(can be 3.5 - 7W+/gal when I let the screen up and sunlight hits... pearling craze)


-Tank #3 : 3.6W/gal (90W over 25 gal)
2 x 20W resun fixture = @20 ----------> $ 40
2 x 25W mitsutec fixture = @30 -------> $ 30
------- +
$ 70 
(its bery expensive yet not that effective, so off better to DIY using PC)

-Tank #4 : n/a
Free sunlight.
Undependable and unreliable for high light tank -----> $ 0


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I got a great deal on ebay for an old, used Hamilton 2x55 watt retrofit kit. $70, now it's over a 29 gallon tank . . . . I paid $2.41/gallon to get 3.8 wpg.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

ha. I think you need options "200-300" and "400+." It is an expensive game if you want it.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

lets see...

two coralife t5's @ 51 bucks - 102 bucks, divide by 55 = 1.85 per gallon

one coralife t5 @ 30 bucks, a free strip light - 30, divide by 20 = 1.50 per gallon.


----------



## jade_dragon71 (Dec 2, 2005)

Rex- are we counting the first batch of bulbs as part of the expense as well, or just the fixtures themselves?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Total lighting cost.


----------



## jade_dragon71 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok, then.....4 X 96 kit from AH Supply, with 4 bulbs= 346.95 divided by 135 gallons. So 2.57 a gallon to achieve 2.84 wpg.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

76w Odyysea $54 shipped, 2 new bulbs $20 = $80
72w JBJ used $40, 2 new bulbs $32 = $72

$154 over a 30g = $5.07 per gallon

--------------------------------------------------
15w Spiral CF $6 
2.5g nano = $2.4 per gallon
--------------------------------------------------
40w shop lights retrofit custom built canopy $70 over a 38g

$1.84 per gallon


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I put t8's over my 75. Two ballasts for $60. Reflector for $45. Bulbs and sockets for $20. $1.73 per gallon or so. I am not sure of the wattage. Replacement cost for the bulbs $12!


----------



## Kayakbabe (Sep 4, 2005)

Rex... you didn't put enough ranges in your poll. some of us with bigger tanks have spent a lot more. 

I considered making my own at first becuase almost everything I saw didn't look like what I wanted. Then, after reading the horror stories about overdriving lights, I knew I didn't want to go there. I like my house and I like my stuff too much to risk it.

I wanted something that looked really space age, hi tech, and would hang from a vaulted ceiling without looking cheezy like a shop light. So, yeah, I spent a lot. 

On my 120 gallon show tank in my living room. I spent around $600 for my Giesemann setup including bulbs and extra hardware (got some nice chrome stuff from a commercial retail store display supply shop). 

I was looking at the corallife lights that clamp on the back too. 2 250 Watters... But I'm really happy with the 600 watt light setup I have now. It gives me about 5 watts per gallon. I needed that since I've got a deep 120 show tank instead of a 120 long. I think with the shallower long tank I could have gotten away with less watts per gallon. But I like the look of the deeper tank better (lots of depth when looking at it from the front, so I can have tall and short plants arranged in some cool ways). And I've got the light to reach the bottom of the tank for my short plants.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 3, 2006)

$1 per watt.
$3.25 price per gallon.
3.25 watts per gallon lighting.


----------



## Keck (Jan 18, 2006)

$61-$80

I am unable to really relate to typical WPG because I use the following

150w (3x30w) 6,500k Compact Halogen
20w 50/50 NO (Just for color)

My best guess would be (not counting the 50/50) just over 2 WPG going by what information I have about the bulbs, comparison of incandescent vs Fluorescent, incadescent vs Halogen and the height I have them over the tank. Testing in still in progress.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

10 Gallon tank w/ 23 Watt CF bulb/fixture $15 total...so $1.53 per watt to get 2.3 WPG

20 Gallon Long w/ 55+13 Watt AHS Bright Kits about $80 total...so $1.17 per watt to get 3.4 WPG

38 Gallon W/ 96 Watt Bright Kit about $105 total...so $1.07 per watt to get 2.5 WPG


----------



## Solace (Feb 12, 2006)

main tank, 29gallon with 130w coralife light.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Kayakbabe said:


> "Rex... you didn't put enough ranges in your poll. some of us with bigger tanks have spent a lot more. . . "


Yeah, but it's really a good way to compare apples to oranges by totaling everything up and then dividing to get how much an individual has spent per gallon. You could put all of this into some sort of a chart too, to approximate how much is spent "per gallon" on for instance, a low-light setup, medium, and high light set-up. I've got 4wpg which is considered on the high end and at 5 bucks per gallon that seems to be coming in about right. Several folks with moderate lighting seem to be in the 2-3 dollar range. 

Course you have to toss out those folks who have gotten "incredible deals" :icon_lol: . . .


----------



## jastormont (Apr 18, 2005)

Gee all I can say is that over in the states you guys get lighting much cheaper then us here in Australia.

I had to pay $1100.00 on AquaOne fixture and that was cheap for here! A better example of this is the standard shopfitting M/H lights. I see tregularly you guys can get them for about $50 US dollars! We have to pay between $200 - $250 Aus dollars for ours.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 27, 2006)

AH Supply 4x55Watt Kit including bulbs and shipping - $215.95

That works out to $2.39 per gallon on my 90 Gallon. Well worth every penny!

Does this have something to do with the "good for a chuckle" thread in the General Category?


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I have 65w over a 20 gallon that cost about $65. So $3.25/gallon.


----------



## bavarian3 (Feb 22, 2005)

36" 4x39watt Tek T5 fixture with 4 Giesemann midday bulbs. - $303 shipped. 

Still need to spend another 30 on the cable hangers though 

-Charles


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 5, 2005)

I spent 29.99 on my mini aqualight for my 2.5 gallon


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

$100 for lights
102 watts over 30 gallon 
$3.33 per gallon / 3.4 watts per gallon


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

130 watt coralife fixture for $120 (or around there) over 29g.
= $4.13 per gallon to get 4.48 w/g

That's the main tank.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Tek was around $270 with cable hangers from hydroponics place (included lamps) so $3/gallon on a 90G and 2.4 watts/g although I really think its more like 3.2 watts/gallon. 

One AH Supply 55watt around $75 with box I built on a 26 gallon so about $2.88 per gallon.


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

About $120 for 110w over 29g

So that makes it 1.10/ watt and 3.8wpg so 4.13/gallon

Brian


----------



## jimjim (Nov 9, 2003)

I built my own system with 2 Fulham Workhorses, 3 75 watt HO bulbs, 2 30 watt HO, and 4 20 watt Halide spots = 365 watts. Spent $236.15 for a 165 gal tank.....Jim


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

1 AH 4 X 96 watt kit-----------------$214.
4 6700k bulbs @33 each-------------$132
2 PC fans, and transformers----------$0 (salvage) 
Total:-------------------------------$346. 

A good looking planted tank....priceless...

put over a 125, $2.77 per gallon.


Not factoring in the hood since the Mrs. wanted "Living room furniture" quality


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

110 gallon icecap 380 watt = $309
55 gallon icecap 220 watt = $217
46 gallon icecap 225 watt = $249
37 gallon icecap 150 watt = $209
29 gallon AH Supply 110 watt = $103
20 gallon Satellite 65 watt = $60
10 gallon AH Supply 36 watt = $58
10 Gallon AH Supply 36 watt = $58
5 gallon Nano 15 watt CF = $10

Looks like that totals $1273, $1.03 per gallon, $.91 per watt.

All tanks have canopies with retro kits except the Satellite, didn't include cost of canopies, hardware, or harnesses. Also didn't include shipping or tax for local stuff.


----------



## GINNY (Apr 6, 2006)

Fixture for my 100gl $250.00 .
$80.00 2 40w T6 superlux fluorescence
$18.00 1 15w power-glo 
$125.00 corlife 48'' with
1 6700k T5 and 1 colormax full spectum


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

2 each 2x55 AH kits $120, 4 bulbs $72, wood and varnish to make a
new top $40, shipping $20. $252 for 50 gallons or about 5 bucks a gallon for 4.4 watts per gallon.

I have too much light though. I stager them on and off and only run the full 4.4 for about 3 hours. I bought this much light with the intent of upgrading to a 75 or 90 gallon tank. I have not done it yet though.

I also agree with what others have said. It looks like your poll dollar amounts are too low. I think the mean will be well above your top value of 100. I think 50 dollar increments from 50 to 500 or so might work better. 

Rick


----------



## zoidberg (Mar 25, 2006)

$200 total for my 90G (75G footprint). Comes out to $2.22 per gallon and $0.76 per watt for 2.89 WPG. 

48" Coralife Freshwater Aqualight
4X65 watt lamps


----------



## Alight (Dec 10, 2005)

2X55 watt AH Supply Bright kit ($98 with shipping)
1 Home Depot 48" shop light with 2 T-8 bulbs, both OD 2X (~equilvalent to 130- 140 watt normal T-8 bulbs--with 128 watts). Used two shop lights (canibalized the electronic ballast from the second one to OD the first--$7 each--total $14). $2 for primer and paint = total $16. Overall total - $114

All over a 55 gallon tank. So, $2.07/gallon, 
and between 0.48 and 0.42 per watt. 
And between 4.3 and 4.7 watts/gallon

Al Light


----------

